
How science is giving voice to mummies such as Ötzi the Iceman - Cozumel
http://www.heritagedaily.com/2016/10/how-science-is-giving-voice-to-mummies-such-as-otzi-the-iceman/112822
======
xutopia
I wonder if this software could reproduce my voice or the voices of dead
actors so we can continue to use their likeness posthumously.

~~~
has2k1
First, your way of writing will be imitated.

Then, the words will be matched to your voice.

Then, the voice will be matched to a video of your likeness.

Then, a talking hologram of your likeness.

Maybe more could be follow, but at present my optimism is slightly deficient
to envision it.

~~~
contingencies
This was exactly the subject of one of the episodes of _Black Mirror_ , a very
interesting short TV serial from the UK specifically about the impact of
technology on current and near-term society.

------
PhasmaFelis
I read that as "giving votes to mummies." I thought "Jeez, I've heard of the
'graveyard vote' but this is a whole new level."

